
Is Steve Jobs Ignoring History, Or Trying To Rewrite It? - rajeshrajappan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/09/is-steve-jobs-ignoring-history-or-trying-to-rewrite-it/
======
gamble
One of the things I most respect about Apple is that recognize the purpose of
a business is to turn a profit - preferably by selling products people want -
not obsessing about market share. The iPhone doesn't have a huge market share
and likely never will - but it is ridiculously profitable.

Market share mattered in the 80s and 90s because computers were $3000 boxes
that did one thing - run third-party applications. It made sense to spend your
cash on the model with the largest market share. No one cares about market
share when buying a phone.

